# Tyranid Cthulhu Broodlord conversion



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Just wanted to share with you my newest convo, a small one, a Broodlord still on my Cthulhu theme :

http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-23425039.html
WIP :
http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-22546843.html

If you didn't find it impressive, maybe this one will be more effective then  :
http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-22339269.html

Enjoy.

Ïa, Ïa, Cthulhu F'thagn !


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Interesting theme, As if Tyranids needed any help getting more evil 

I like it, would be Kewl to see a whole army of them charging/flying/skulking/slithering across the board. 

And you can class them as Feeder tendrels for everyone


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Some impressive looking work you have there! Nice colour scheme too. This deserves some rep!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the theme and nice looking paint job.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Erm... eep! That's one, ah, terrifying Broodlord you've got yourself there. Though for my money, I'd have to say the Tyrant's the better of the two. So what's their deal? Did they consume a Daemon World or something? Or is this just a random act of devotion to ancient Lovecraftian horrors? Either way, it's damned nifty.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Outstanding job, + rep from me


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Usaal said:


> Interesting theme, As if Tyranids needed any help getting more evil
> 
> I like it, would be Kewl to see a whole army of them charging/flying/skulking/slithering across the board.
> 
> And you can class them as Feeder tendrels for everyone


héhé, you can't be evil enough 

Thanks guys, glad you like my work


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

They look too like lictors Thats probaly what the themeis but if I was battleing you I would be asking "what is that?" all the time.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> They look too like lictors Thats probaly what the themeis but if I was battleing you I would be asking "what is that?" all the time.


Actually, I don't play anymore, just collect, so I didn't even think about playing when I did it


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Truly horrible ..... have some rep :biggrin:

I like the whole lovecraft theme. I also like the painting style. The washes look quite impressive. Are they painted straight onto a whote undercoat or do you put a base colour under the wash?


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

i like it! definitely a classic looking conversion, nice paintjob too


----------

